
Redactable Blockchain, or Rewriting History in Bitcoin and Friends [pdf] - big_chungus
https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/757.pdf
======
tromp
> there are several reasons to prefer an editable blockchain, spanning from
> the necessity to remove inappropriate content

There are already blockchains that do not allow for embedding of arbitrary
data, because it's all elliptic curve points and Schnorr signatures.

------
gus_massa
> _Redactions can be made only by authorized entities and under speciﬁc
> constraints_ ...

This makes the network essentially centralized. Why not just use a db that is
cheaper?

